
Ditch the GPS. It’s ruining your brain - pseudolus
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/ditch-the-gps-its-ruining-your-brain/2019/06/05/29a3170e-87af-11e9-98c1-e945ae5db8fb_story.html
======
howard941
> “If we are paying attention to our environment, we are stimulating our
> hippocampus, and a bigger hippocampus seems to be protective against
> Alzheimer’s disease,” Bohbot told me in an email. “When we get lost, it
> activates the hippocampus, it gets us completely out of the habit mode.
> Getting lost is good!” Done safely, getting lost could be a good thing.

Is there a Betteridges headline law equivalent for Alzheimer's claims,
something along the lines of if there's a claim of protection it's more likely
than not to be spurious?

Bohbot's own research only hinted at some correlation between hippocampus gray
matter volume and navigation strategy but put a reporter on the end of an
email and the possibility that early stage dementia sufferers are unlikely to
deploy cognition-dependent navigation strategies falls by the wayside.

Far better to take your GPS, completely avoid stressful and dangerous lost
situations, and enjoy life.

